# Fuse box.



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have a list of what size amp fuses (10, 15, 25, etc.) should be in each slot? Thanks.


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

on mine its posted on the door that you take off to get to the fuses


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Fuse box. (02tt225)*

This might help..


----------

